# Problems with new telewest setup - scientific atlanta explorer 4200 dvb box



## mafiu (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi there,

Just wondered if anyone out there is successfully using a S1 UK tivo with a scientific atlanta explorer 4200 dvb telewest box.

I just sold my emergency backup tivo to a friend, who is trying to use the above. The problem is that the tivo is not picking up the rgb signal through the main scart socket on the tivo. Scart settings are set to do RGB, and Scart switching is on. Several scart cables have been tried. When the telewest box is plugged via scart into the VCR socket, the tivo correctly passes through the signal to the tv, which implies the scart lead is working and the ntl box is pumping out rgb..

Tivo records Pal via RF fine- just not rgb.

Does anyone else use this box? And has anyone else experianced a tivo not receiving input through the main scart socket?

Thanks in advance -

Matthew


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I have this model - and boy does it get H-O-T !

If I read you correctly, you should be connecting the explorer to the tivo's AUX socket, 
not the Tivo's VCR scart.

Tivo can only record from RF or its AUX SCART, 
not from its VCR scart (which will passthrough to a tv, but won't record onto tivo).

Oh and just FYI it does need the IR dongle for channel changes, and the IR code is SA 20004 SLOW.


----------



## mafiu (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for that - no its connected to the aux scart. Just connected it to the vcr scart to prove that the scart lead was working..


Matthew


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Has you friend run guided set up? 
AFAIK If you choose analogue cable it will look for input on the RF socket and not SCART. You may need to run GS with digital cable as the source if you haven't already.


----------



## mafiu (Jul 7, 2002)

Guys, Thanks for the help. This tivo had originally been set up correctly, but the RGB Aux wasnt working. We did as you suggested, and re-ran guided setup for Sky Digital, at which point the RGB sprung to life, although the channels were messed up then.

Then when we set it back to Digital cable, all was well. Guided setup worked

Thanks again - relieved Matthew


----------

